# CERVIX....when pregnant!



## AndreaFlorida

Hi ladies I haven't gotten a :bfp: yet....I'm on cycle 24 and thought I'd pop over to ask you HOW was your cervix when you got your :bfp: or if you checked the whole cycle when did it go soft and higher up? 

I'm 6dpo today and my cervix after O is usually low and firm...then goes up b/f AF comes...and is still usually quite firm. I was on Clomid this cycle but don't think that would soften my cervix past two cycles on it it never did....

This cycle for the past 3 days its gone from being down low and firm....to so high I can barely touch it and its softer than when I ovulated and its CLOSED so I know I'm not ovulating and I've already ovulated according to FF and my OPK's :)

How soon did your cervix move up and soften when pregnant??

I googled this....

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html

After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.

Due to this variation between women, checking the position of your cervix to determine pregnancy is not a reliable indication of whether or not your are pregnant. More reliable ways to find out if you are pregnant is take a sensitive home pregnancy test or by visiting your doctor for a pregnancy blood test.

Thanks for any answers :) APPRECIATE IT! I won't even let hubby :sex: with me because in my first two pregnancies I bled when my cervix was bumped....quite a bit...


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I couldnt even reach mines.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have been able with each pregnancy but NEVER checked it b/c never really TRIED...just NTNP :)...thanks lady :) How are you feeling....so happy for you darling :) again congrats to you!!!

I do know this month is way different than any other month for me! Hoping and PRAYING I'll be joining you soon in 1st Tri!!


----------



## michelleH

mine was so high up it was unreachable...mine usually drops down before af so it was a good indicator for me :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mine is usually down low at this point I'm 8 days from AF....so if its gonna stay up there :) I guess its a good sign for me ....trying to be patient but 24 months feels like a lifetime....waited nearly 6 years for my LO....now going through dejavu lol....thanks for the info :) APPRECIATE IT TONS!!! Just not gonna go and get hopes up....cant do that!


----------



## seanelle

i guess everyones just different cause mine was low but soft to the touch but i havent checked it since then, because i figured i got the :bfp: what else was there to check for :shrug: lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

thanks love :) I just hope that its soft for a reason its NEVER done it before in 20 months checking....but again not gonna get hopes up I am just so anxious to be in this room and cross over. I've seen so many ladies get :bfp: and I am still stuck over there LOL.....I know everything happens for a reason and I am leaving it up to GOD ....thanks for your reply :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Fx for your bfp!


----------



## bees

The day of my BFP it was low, open, and soft. Haven't checked it since. I've heard it isn't a reliable indicator until much further into the pregnancy.

GL!


----------



## Amarna

When I got my BFP mine was high, firm and closed. From what I understand though it differs a lot in early pregnancy for many women. Good luck!


----------



## MariaF

I was obsessed with checking my cervix :dohh: and got pretty familiar with it over the 24 months of TTC! When I got my BFP to my surprise my cervix was low, hard and closed. It stayed that way till I was about 10-11 weeks gone! Whcih worried me of course. Then it just suddenly rose high up and became all mushy and soft.

Best of luck! I hope this is a good sign for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its when low and firm....so blah...LOL but hanging onto threads of hope! Thanks for all fo your sweet replies :) I will try not to rely on it so much :) thanks ladies :)


----------



## seany3

mine was low firm and closed, before af it was always low and soft and open. Only around ov was mines high. dont think its a great pregnancy indicator though from what ive read everyones body is different x


----------



## EmmyStar

Hello, zombie thread. Wanted to add my comment-
Last month, my cervix never lowered after O. even during my 3 day period. BFN's, just odd cycle. In 8 days I will O again, and my cervix is STILL high. & closed. Semi soft. At all times of day. = unreliable to check cervix for conception. :-/


----------



## loved2830

I didn't know what I was feeling for at first. When I had posted about it and went to feel I think the day before I got my :bfp: and I couldn't feel anything I assumed it was too high to feel. And I now 6weeks.


----------



## Misscalais

This pregnancy and my last pregnancy it was low and slightly firm but not as firm as when AF comes.. as this time i noticed its actually facing more towards my spine ( hard to explain but thats when i knew i had to take a test ) as we were actually preventing. Bfp showed up right away bout 2 days late for AF.


----------



## Jessicahide

I have never been one for checking my cervix I wouldn't know where to start lol don't really go digging about down there haa!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I think everyone is different, because mine was low and hard. I'd never felt my cervix before getting pregnant, as I could never reach it!


----------



## gillian.s

I am now a firm believer that cp isn't a good indicator. I checked mine every day and was conviced af was going to come as it felt like it always does before af. It was low hard and starting to open and I "knew" af was coming in a day or so. Then the day af was due there was still no bleeding (I normally spot the night before af comes) and so I checked it again and it had gone slightly higher and more closed. I tested that evening and got a bfp. So even if you feel totally out you still might not be! damn biology just likes to play with our heads! best of luck to you ttc :D x


----------



## hellodarling

Great thread!

Mine, 6days late, is high, soft, closed and has been since 12dpo. HPT's are all BFN and I'm 20dpo. :( boooooo.


----------



## dinky

Mine is low now but I am having some cramps :(


----------

